

I'm going on a 30 day Soylent only diet. I'm 10 days in - samp615
http://thehustle.co/how-this-guy-is-going-30-days-without-food

======
SCAQTony
I'll bite, and I will follow but what Mr. Helton is doing does not seem very
thought out. he is an endurance athlete with demonstrably low body fat. There
is NO doctor involved but more importantly there is no demonstrable evidence
that Soylent is more, better or different than a glass of milk.

But back to body fat:

"...Low body fat levels can lead to incomplete recoveries after workouts;
depleted glycogen stores; nutritional deficiencies that lead to further
problems, such as bone loss; decreased performance; chronic fatigue; increased
risk of infection; and injury, according to “The Complete Book of Sports
Nutrition: A Practical Guide to Eating for Sport.” ..."

------
dothething
Is this cool because it's a start up thing? I don't recall anyone going on
Ensure binges.

